# ACS Skills Assessment :Assessed unsuitable for ICT Business Analyst



## romeo17 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi

My first post here. After lots of reading of Expat forums (lots of helpful people with useful advice), I decided to apply for Aussie Immigration myself instead of hiring a consultant. 

Below is my Summary :
B.Tech (Computer Science) :-2002-06
Software Engineer, ABC ltd. :- July,2006- May,2007 (11 Months)
Software Engineer, XYZ ltd. :- June,2007- May,2008 (1 year)
M.B.A (General) :- 2008-2010
Business Analyst in XYZ ltd. :- May,2010 - Dec,2013 (3 years, 7 months) 

IELTS - 7 points [8.5(R),8.5(L),7.5(W),7.5(S)]

I applied for ACS assessment in Dec,2013 and received their response today (copied below), which is not quite favorable, I guess.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation

Your Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering from ABC College completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 07/06 - 05/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Atrenta India Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/07 - 05/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: Info Edge India Ltd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/10 - 12/13 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Business Analyst
Employer: Info Edge India Ltd
Country: INDIA 
*

ACS is providing me option to formal Review or Appeal process

*Review Application
A review application is for cases when additional information is provided by the applicant or the application is assessed under a different nominated occupation ANZSCO code. The review is a reassessment by a senior assessor in which the applicant can include further information and documentation to support the case in line with the nominated occupation. We are unable to refund the
review application fee in this instance. 
A Review application can only be lodged within 60 days of the result letter date. Please Note: After the 60 days have elapsed, a review is no longer possible and a new application is required.
*

Below are the list of documents I provided for the assessment 

*B.Tech (Computer Science)* :- Degree certificate, transcripts (RECOGNIZED)
Software Engineer, ABC ltd. :- Experience letter on company's letter head, stating just my designation and duration of work (no description of my duties, no salary slips, no offer letter) NOT RECOGNIZED
*Software Engineer, XYZ ltd.* :- Experience letter on company's letter head, stating just my designation and duration of work (no description of my duties, no salary slips, no offer letter) NOT RECOGNIZED
*M.B.A (General)* :- Degree certificate, transcripts. Since my institute offers PGP Diploma not M.B.A specifically, may be that's why it was NOT RECOGNIZED
*Business Analyst in XYZ ltd.* :- Statuary declaration from colleague with duties matching responsibilities for Business Analyst mentioned on ACS website, offer letters, appraisal letters. RECOGNIZED

Two problems I can see with this assessment, 
a) software engineer experience not assessed due to insufficient details
b) my qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation 

My queries are

1. Why is my qualification not assessed as closely related to ICT business analyst?

2. I understand due to fewer documents submitted for software engineer experience, it was not assessed. I will go for Review application process, what all documents should I submit in addition to the below list
a) All offer letters and salary slips
b) income tax returns
c) Statutory declaration for software engineer experience
d) Full Resume explaining all duties and responsibilities


Thanks for reading such a long post, hoping for a favorable reply


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thats really sad to know...im not knowlegable to answer this correctly, but I read someehre in this forum is that ICT BA in OZ is not related Btech CSE...rather they have courses like Business Information systems which are considered as relatd to business analyst...but it all depends on the contents of your btech course...
read somewhere that ICT Systems Analys is more related to Btech CSE....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

again please check with seniors, but i think u will get positive if reassessed or rechecked as ICT Systems analyst...(which has more or less same roles and respo)


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Romeo17, 

Sorry for you. I can comment for the work ex which was not recognized. based on my knowledge you should have submitted the exp letter directly from the company or SD/Affidavit from colleque/peers highlighting your roles and responsibilities. I understand that you have submitted the required details for 3rd company. Really wonder why you missed to add it for the rest of the companies. 

Reg your degree, why cant you only go with Engineering(computer science). Not sure if part time MBA is recognized or it is considered major for the occupation you have applied.


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

romeo17 said:


> My queries are
> 
> 1. Why is my qualification not assessed as closely related to ICT business analyst?
> 
> ...


Hi Romeo,

This happened to me in September 2013 

I had 2.5 years pre-MBA experience (software development and system analysis) and 3 years and 9 months of post MBA experience.

I assumed that my pre-MBA experience should have been relevant, so I spoke to a migration agent, who checked with his POC at ACS. Apparently it is not. Further, they both added that an MBA is too non-technical to qualify as ICT, and a BE (in CSE/ECE) is core ICT and does not have BA subjects. Therefore the only option is to wait for the 4 years to get over.

I re-applied for assessment in Jan this year and have recently been assessed as +ve. In this assessment, all 4 years of post MBA experience has been deducted and no credit has been given for pre-MBA experience - even though I had a detailed reference with the system analysis bit.

You could try getting references for the software engineer work and file for a review, or you could save the $$, wait and file a fresh application once you have 4 years. Also, offer letters + Salary slips + ITR are not required.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi need an urgent help!

my ACS result published today says:

Your Bachelor of Technology from ABC College completed April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your following experience after march 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropiate skilled level and relavant to 261313 of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/07 - 08/09 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

Dates: 09/09 - 05/11 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

Dates: 06/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX

--------------------
The following employment has not been assessed as not suitable


Dates: 06/11 - 06/12 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software QA Engineer
Employer: XXXXX
Country: XXXXX


Now how much year i can claim from that result?
if i need to review my result, can i remove the designation software QA engineer from my occupation and add Software Engineer as my responsibilities are quite similar of software Engineering (261313)?


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> if i need to review my result, can i remove the designation software QA engineer from my occupation and add Software Engineer as my responsibilities are quite similar of software Engineering (261313)?


It's not a good idea to edit stated information. However, you could give additional supporting information in a review application. 

Furthermore, even if you did decide to change the designation and give them a new document, they will append it to the existing documentation. Therefore, it will not serve your purpose in any case.


----------



## rizvee.muktadir (Feb 17, 2011)

livetolove said:


> It's not a good idea to edit stated information. However, you could give additional supporting information in a review application.
> 
> Furthermore, even if you did decide to change the designation and give them a new document, they will append it to the existing documentation. Therefore, it will not serve your purpose in any case.


thanks for advice.

I am planning to send new assessment with all my papers again including changing papers from my employer.
will it effect my current assessment?
do they relate my current assessment result with the new application?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I am wondering what made them reply sooooo late?


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

rizvee.muktadir said:


> thanks for advice.
> 
> I am planning to send new assessment with all my papers again including changing papers from my employer.
> will it effect my current assessment?
> do they relate my current assessment result with the new application?


If I were you, I wouldn't do that. In my opinion, it's not a good idea to generate any documentation which directly contradicts existing documentation. 

That apart, it's your choice. A new application is not likely to be linked - but I'm not ACS, and I don't know what they do.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

suggest an expert before you do that change..


----------



## nice_raghav (Apr 19, 2015)

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and would be great if you could help me with few queries regarding ACS Assessment:

1. From 2007-2011, I worked as System Engineer post my Engineering (IT) (4 Years)
2. From 2011 -2012, I completed MBA ( in Marketing)
3. From 2013-Now, I am working as Business Analyst (2 years)

Considering above scenario, I have following queries :

Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?

Reply would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## Rithushaan (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I'd like to know how many years of my experience will ACS eat up.

I did my Computer Science Engineering (2006 - 2010)

Worked as a,

Business Analyst at Company1 from Sep 2011 - March 2012
Business Analyst at Company2 from March 2012 - Nov 2015
Senior Business Analyst at Company3 from Nov 2015 - current date (25th Oct, 2017)

Please let me know how many years of exp will ACS eatup. 

Best,
Senior BA from India who is dying to reach AUS


----------

